# 1st Place In The West



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

With the Mavs loss tonight, and the Lakers winning, they are now officially in 1st place in the Pacific Division and in the Western Conference!

:cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers:


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

it wont last long... so ENJOY IT! :cheers::cheers::cheers:


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Thanks to the Salmon, that beat the Mavs.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

:cheers:

Wish we had Bynum still, so we can stay in 1st a little longer at least.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

:cheers: :cheers: :cheers: :cheers: :cheers: :cheers: :cheers: :cheers: :cheers: :cheers: :cheers: :cheers: :cheers: :cheers: :cheers: :cheers: :cheers: :cheers: :cheers: :cheers: :cheers: :cheers: :cheers: :cheers: :cheers: :cheers: :cheers: :cheers: :cheers: :cheers: :cheers: :cheers: :cheers: :cheers: :cheers: :cheers: :cheers: :cheers: :cheers: :cheers: :cheers: :cheers: :cheers: :cheers: :cheers: :cheers: :cheers: :cheers: :cheers: 

This sums up my night.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

This makes me feel so much better. I can sleep well tonight :cheers:


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Take a picture..this wont last for long.

<a href="http://s196.photobucket.com/albums/aa75/psychoskier614/?action=view&current=IMG_0421-1.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i196.photobucket.com/albums/aa75/psychoskier614/IMG_0421-1.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

See how silly you look to us Basel?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Silly? Me? Never!


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

DaRizzle said:


> Take a picture..this wont last for long.
> 
> <a href="http://s196.photobucket.com/albums/aa75/psychoskier614/?action=view&current=IMG_0421-1.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i196.photobucket.com/albums/aa75/psychoskier614/IMG_0421-1.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


hahaaa


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

DaRizzle said:


> Take a picture..this wont last for long.
> 
> <a href="http://s196.photobucket.com/albums/aa75/psychoskier614/?action=view&current=IMG_0421-1.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i196.photobucket.com/albums/aa75/psychoskier614/IMG_0421-1.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


lol 

my names in that picture i'm gonna be famous!


----------



## TakaraJinRoh (Nov 27, 2007)

Hahahaha. Nice DaRizzle.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

I too made a screenshot and will save it to my post-Shaq era archive with some other memorables! 

There you go guys.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

yay!


----------



## shobe42 (Jun 21, 2002)

didn't think i'd see that this year... i think this team can hang tough while Bynum's out and then make a strong push at the end... maybe not 1st place, but we can do serious damage...


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

No way..............................


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

Talk about anticlimactic. Now it's up to Kwame to fill Bynum's shoes and keep the team in first...:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

Lets keep it going LakeShow!


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

I just thought about this....The Lakers and Celtics are #1 right now...thats been a long while!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Someone take another screen shot...that's now two days at #1!


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Basel57 said:


> Someone take another screen shot...that's now two days at #1!


You rang, Milord?










Yeah, today with a 1/2 game lead mind you!!


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

The Lakers and Portland both winning their division!

I thought I was having flashbacks to 2000


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

elcap15 said:


> The Lakers and Portland both winning their division!
> 
> I thought I was having flashbacks to 2000


I wouldn't mind a repeat of that year.


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

elcap15 said:


> The Lakers and Portland both winning their division!
> 
> I thought I was having flashbacks to 2000



That was a great year for us Laker fans!


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

It's funny. I was just thinking this exact same thing today. Pretty amazing to be sitting atop the Western Conference... and equally crappy that we lose Bynum at this moment. Oh well, such is life. Everyone else will just have to step up now. 

(p.s. this is my first post on this forum in over a year. I see BZ57 is a mod now! what's up dude?)


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

Lol. Just realized what my sig was. 

Looks like I was wrong... and so was everyone else that signed on!


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

madskillz1_99 said:


> (p.s. this is my first post on this forum in over a year. I see BZ57 is a mod now! what's up dude?)


Welcome back.

Basel is a mod like a toddler with a plastic hat is a fireman.







J/K love ya basel


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

madskillz1_99 said:


> It's funny. I was just thinking this exact same thing today. Pretty amazing to be sitting atop the Western Conference... and equally crappy that we lose Bynum at this moment. Oh well, such is life. Everyone else will just have to step up now.
> 
> (p.s. this is my first post on this forum in over a year. I see BZ57 is a mod now! what's up dude?)


Welcome back!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

madskillz1_99 said:


> It's funny. I was just thinking this exact same thing today. Pretty amazing to be sitting atop the Western Conference... and equally crappy that we lose Bynum at this moment. Oh well, such is life. Everyone else will just have to step up now.
> 
> (p.s. this is my first post on this forum in over a year. I see BZ57 is a mod now! what's up dude?)


Dude...holy ****...where the hell have you been?

And yes, I am a MOD now, and the people love me! 

:biggrin:


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

madskillz1_99 said:


> It's funny. I was just thinking this exact same thing today. Pretty amazing to be sitting atop the Western Conference... and equally crappy that we lose Bynum at this moment. Oh well, such is life. Everyone else will just have to step up now.
> 
> (p.s. this is my first post on this forum in over a year. I see BZ57 is a mod now! what's up dude?)


Hey! Welcome back!


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

We've come a long way boys, 2 days at the top, sitting pretty, ohhh yeah!


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

Basel57 said:


> Dude...holy ****...where the hell have you been?
> 
> And yes, I am a MOD now, and the people love me!
> 
> :biggrin:


I dunno.... I just got busy with school and things and some point and stopped doing the message board thing for a while (obviously!). Anyways, good to be back. I'll try to check in a bit more regularly than once a year from now on!

For those of you that don't know, BZ and I go way back (in internet world, that is). Funny memories.... Is he still a HUGE post whore? 

Thanks for the warm welcomes from the rest of you too. 

On to business, I guess I'll have to change my sig now... lol. Although you have to marvel at the timing. I arrive back at the very same time that Kwame is going to have to step up... hmm... maybe I should just leave my sig as it is to send him some good vibes.


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

I'm still savoring the moment that we're still first place in the West! :yay:


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Bump! 

Someone get a new picture up! We're in 1st place again!


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Don't mind if I do...










Woohoo!


----------



## compsciguy78 (Dec 16, 2002)

Our true test will come against San Antonio, like always...

The Lakers and San Antonio are the teams to beat now in the West. The rest are just pretenders, except maybe for Dallas.

I'm interested in seeing how Dallas responds after Kidd. I think they will get better with the trade. 

The Lakers got manhandled by Boston this year. I'm hoping if we make the Finals to play Detroit or Orlando.


----------



## Dominate24/7 (Oct 15, 2006)

compsciguy78 said:


> Our true test will come against San Antonio, like always...
> 
> The Lakers and San Antonio are the teams to beat now in the West. The rest are just pretenders, except maybe for Dallas.
> 
> ...


We got manhandled by Boston before our new look. Also, Boston seems to be in a rut right now. How they finish the season may be a better indicator of their true status of championship contender than how they began.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Detroit just tore PHX apart, and now we have the best RECORD in the west.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

We better not choke tonight against the Sonics... :azdaja:


----------



## Tyrellaphonte (Feb 21, 2004)

The Suns are horrible now with Shaq..
I hate how the announcers are saying oh he's doing so great for them when he makes a point blank layup or a dunk.. Look at his stats he's gettin like 6/11 a game. Oh that helps.. They traded Marion for him.. Marion gets 6 points on his first two shots of the game normally.. 


I'm glad Shaq is finally hurting a team. **** him haha


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*LAKERS ARE NUMBER ONE IN THE WEST*
With the Lakers' easy win over the Clippers they have vaulted into the top spot in the Western Conference standings. It's the first time since April 3, 2004, that the Lakers have held the top spot this late in a season.

-espn


----------



## Omega (Apr 11, 2005)

wow in both instances its on a 7 games win streak and 9-1 in the last 10. pretty cool.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I love it. We need to win tonight and extend the lead to 1 game over Phoenix.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

We actually have a chance to keep it this time...


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

I love that we're 1st and playing well but I see danger in how we're playing that concerns me. 1st Gasol is not rebounding worth a damn and seem disinterested in doing so, and Gasol's post defense is just dreadful, he has horrible principles defensively he allows himself to be pushed under the basket. 

Bynum is the key to us becoming champions even if he's not at the same form he was at earlier. We need his big body for banging, I fear that the Spurs with Thomas and Duncan along with Parkers penetration will gut us like a fish with easy buckets and offensive rebounds.

Take care of the scrub teams beat the real good ones at home and stay healthy and we should win the West. 

I don't think its vital though, we're a good road team. And our home court isn't a huge advantage.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

powell >>>> pau


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

The fact that we've played the least home games of any team and still have the best record in the Western Conference is absolutely awesome.


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

Keep As Is said:


> The fact that we've played the least home games of any team and still have the best record in the Western Conference is absolutely awesome.


That is very good. During our 7 game win streak we are averaging 115 points per game. I seriously believe that we will be 1st in the west at the end of the season.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Imdaman said:


> That is very good. During our 7 game win streak we are averaging 115 points per game. I seriously believe that we will be 1st in the west at the end of the season.


I believe we will be too, as long as we continue to stay consistent.


----------



## KillWill (Jul 1, 2003)

"let's not start suckin' each others *EDIT* just yet" - winston wolf

*- Basel57/Keep As Is*


----------



## Rentaponcho (Jun 30, 2006)

Not necessary. - Eternal


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

We're back on top, yee!!


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Undefeated82 said:


> We're back on top, yee!!


:lol:


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Ghiman said:


> I'm still savoring the moment that we're still first place in the West! :yay:


Wow that's a picture for us Rockets fans to savour too, we've been 16-1 since! 

So who do you guys prefer, Golden State or Denver?


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

Portland if you ask me but since Roy injured today, they are done. Give me GS


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Id rather play Denver, but it's way too freaking early to be talking about this.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

give us the rockets 

pau will eat up yao


----------



## Dominate24/7 (Oct 15, 2006)

Bring on whoever. You gotta beat the best to be the best. We're up to the challenge!


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

http://homepages.cae.wisc.edu/~dwilson/rsfc/Woof.html


----------



## Dominate24/7 (Oct 15, 2006)

Thanks for the read, Sean. I will avoid woofing at all costs now. 

The Lakers are gonna CRUSH whoever gets in their way!!!

Couldn't resist.


----------



## Tyrellaphonte (Feb 21, 2004)

On ESPN we just jumped up from #5 to #1 in the Power Rankings..
HOW GOOD DOES IT FEEL TO HAVE A TEAM GET GREAT! haha *knock on wood*


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

its good to have ESPN writers jump on the bandwagon


----------



## ray_allen_20 (Dec 26, 2007)

Best offensive team in the nba by far right now. I wonder what Bynum is going to do to this team once he gets back...hopefully he will be in as good of condition as he was before his injury and begin to improve from there. As a Celtics fan, I hope we win it all, but if its not us I hope its the lakers.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Kenny Smith thinks the Suns will beat us in the playoffs en route to a championship.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

ray_allen_20 said:


> As a Celtics fan, I hope we win it all, but if its not us I hope its the lakers.



Ok I know you are in Hong Kong....but you cant root for the Lakers, you're a Celtic fan and thats where it ends with those two teams. While appreciated you cant be pulling stuff like that. :rules:


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Kenny Smith thinks the Suns will beat us in the playoffs en route to a championship.


Kenny Smith is wrong.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Keep As Is said:


> Kenny Smith is wrong.


No way will the Suns beat us. :dead:


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

assuming bynum, kobe and gasol are playing... the only teams that can beat us are the Spurs, Hornets and Celtics IMO


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

KennethTo said:


> assuming bynum, kobe and gasol are playing... the only teams that can beat us are the Spurs, Hornets and Celtics IMO


I don't think the Hornets can. I also don't believe we'll be vsing the Celtics anymore this season. If we make it to the Finals we will be going up against the Pistons, unless they choke in the playoffs like last year.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

I agree with the Hornets not beating us. They have zero playoff experience outside of Peja (I posted the totals somewhere; Fish and Kobe have played 100 more postseason games than the whole NOR roster combined.. and that was before the Jackson trade, who was the only other on that team with +50 playoff games) and I think even he has forgotten how it feels to play in the postseason.

The Spurs, Celtics and Pistons seem really really tough matchups. The others are just tough .


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Win 10 in a row, sweet, lose the 11th= out of 1st!! SA just beat MIL by 2 to overtake the lead in the West


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

DaRizzle said:


> Win 10 in a row, sweet, lose the 11th= out of 1st!! SA just beat MIL by 2 to overtake the lead in the West


Yeah Spurs escaped with a win there.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Machine


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

yes?


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Machine..


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

**** you basel.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

The Machine said:


> **** you basel.


Whoa whoa whoa...what did I do?


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

Basel57 said:


> Whoa whoa whoa...what did I do?


:lol: BH


----------

